

Github outage official status updates - zbanks
http://status.github.com

======
chasingsparks
Github has been so reliable for me that their website was the last place I
looked! When I saw:

    
    
       Permission denied (publickey).
       fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
    

my first response was to check that ~/.ssh was unmolested.

------
frossie
But thanks to the magic of DVCS, everybody can still hack :-)

------
mattlanger
The website is still intermittent, but as of now command line access seems to
be fully operational.

------
teoruiz
Even the status page is intermittently down ("too many requests on the app
backlog"), poor Heroku.

~~~
chasingsparks
Having a 30 second automatic refresh on the status page can't help.

(Edit: Also, my Heroku apps are fine. Makes me feel a bit more secure about
multi-tenant hosting.)

~~~
rtomayko
Yeah. It's definitely not a heroku issue. We were configured to run on a
single backend. It's since been increased and should be better now.

------
sshconnection
They probably briefly overlooked a problem while busy drinking whiskey and
opening doors for ladies. As soon as the issue came to light, someone kicked
the server with their hard shoe and brought it back online.

------
bretthellman
"from a few days ago" - seriously?

~~~
viraptor
"GitHub Pages config backup", not pages themselves (the way I understand it at
least).

